# I like this algae.



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

I have this greenish algae coating on my rocks. It stays short and it's quite pretty. It bubbles more than actual plants (see pic) and provides oxygen for my fish. The bubbles are extremely fine and light so they dissolve better I guess.









Whole rock bubbling with a spot with constant stream of fine bubbles.

I wonder if it can be a good water quality indicator


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, that is probably the coolest algae I have seen. Any idea what it likes to grow, or what it is, or where you got it? :lol:


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

It grows mainly on the rough white areas of my basalt lava rosk, where it's porous. It looks like green hair algae shortened by my Yamatos but I'm not sure. It likes lots of light.

It came from nowhere. The white areas on my rocks just slowly turned to green.


----------



## OldManShiver (Mar 30, 2004)

I agree, nice stuff.
I think I've seen something very similar (or identical) in a few Amano tanks. Coincidence or not, I've only seen it on those basalt-type rocks.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I get this algae in all my newly planted tanks, as soon as I add snails though it's all gone in no time. It is very pretty though as it usually only grows on the surfaces facing the light, but it's hard to keep it while not allowing other forms of algae to grow. Figures that the nicest of algaes are also the easiest to remove :roll: 

Giancarlo Podio


----------

